# School in NYC for fun



## mudy (Aug 26, 2007)

Hi,
I love food, cooking and eating. I got to the point when I'd really like to go to a school "for me" and learn how to us the knife, how to make my bakings perfect, the cooking techniques.

However, there are schools I like, ie. CIA or the NY Restaurant school, but I do not wish to spend $20.000 on a few months course, specially when I won't do it for carrer change but for myself. 

Can anyone suggest me a good school I won't regret going and I wont have to spend thousands of dollars?

Thank you everyone!


----------



## ghettoracingkid (Feb 19, 2007)

I go to what used to be the NY Resturant school. One of my teachers also teaches at Hudson community college.

Its the same education no matter where you go at least from what ive heard and seen.

what abouts you live. I would check out local community colleges or jsut some classes.

If you did want to go to


----------



## cheftorrie (Jun 23, 2006)

They have plenty of Culinary classes at Local Community Colleges and even most tech schools.


----------



## mudy (Aug 26, 2007)

Thank you very much for your response!

I have checked the NY restaurant school, I really liked it however it is rather pricey and I do not wish to go to college -again.

I mean, I'd love to study cooking and being a chef or cook, but I am not that good. And I think my tastebuds are lazy too, so there is no reason to throw so much money out when I know I won't be the best, not even good. I am good at home level, for friends and making up things. 


Thanks! :x


----------

